# b7100



## larry mathews (Mar 26, 2020)

When I first start engine it runs a little rough and has white smoke. Runs a short time and then runs great no more smoke runs and works great. What's the problem ?


----------



## Bennyp7 (Nov 24, 2020)

larry mathews said:


> When I first start engine it runs a little rough and has white smoke. Runs a short time and then runs great no more smoke runs and works great. What's the problem ?


Might need a service.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Like Benny says, maybe you need to change your fuel filter.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Larry, welcome to the forum.

White smoke is normally unburned fuel. You may have a dead glow plug? Check them with an ohmmeter. Should read one ohm or less. Attached is a U-tube video showing you how to check them:

https://www.google.com/search?q=how...US923US923&oq=how+to+check+glow+plugs+kubota+


----------

